# Where does tropical fishkeeping rank for you?



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

*Where Do You Rate Tropical Fish as a Hobby?*​
Number 1 of all my Hobbies1967.86%I rank it 2nd or 3rd828.57%4th or 5th13.57%A lower priority on my list of interests00.00%


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

As a hobby, where does tropical fish rank? I am not asking you to compare it to family, work, spiritual pursuits, and so on.
Simply as a hobby compared to other leisure activities, sports, collectibles, or whatever.
I know it could fluctuate from month to month. For example, I like camping and it probably takes precedence over my fish in June, July, and August; but try to make an estimate over a twelve month period. 
It might be interesting to hear what your top three hobbies are to see if there are any commonalities among fish collectors.
My other main hobbies are photography, hiking, and gardening.


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

1-Fish keeping
2-Rockcrawling/fourwheeling
3-Building the rockcrawlers
And I can do both of them year round


----------



## jimw (Oct 31, 2007)

1- Fish keeping
2- Photography
3- Computers - building them.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It didn't used to be #1. There was a time when I had old hot rods, motorcycles, HO scale trains, and anything RC.... Then one day I decided to sell it all because it seemed like no matter what, I always had cichlids... So I sold everything and built a fish room and an 800 gallon tank


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm not sure. Probably #2

I've loved cars for much longer than fish, so racing/ watching F1, and playing with my car is probably #1, at least during summer

I also recently got into home-brewing beer. I'm very excited about this, but it's just not as active as fishkeeping. Luckily I can mix the two to some extent.


----------



## Racingfish (Jan 1, 2008)

I rank it #2... I have a huge intrest in building race cars and Auto X racing.

However fish keeping has been apart of my life since I was a child.. I learned it from my dad, I did it on my own and I do enjoy it.. More so a winter enjoyment for me then anything..

I do love my fish though.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Laurel said:


> I'm not sure. Probably #2
> 
> I've loved cars for much longer than fish, so racing/ watching F1, and playing with my car is probably #1, at least during summer
> 
> I also recently got into home-brewing beer. I'm very excited about this, but it's just not as active as fishkeeping. Luckily I can mix the two to some extent.


getting your fish drunk probably isnt a great idea :lol: , i voted #1 forsure, im not old enough to dirve or anything, and most things kinda bore me.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

It's #1 for me...other hobbies are playing on the computer, watching movies. Since I work full time and have all the care of the household/family/pets I don't have much time or energy for much else!! :roll:


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder (Jan 31, 2007)

1. Cars- been around cars my whole life, and to fuel my interest my uncle owns a rally car team, so I'm always building parts, ripping the interior of cars out. My dad also has a nice collection of cars. 1957 Olds 98 or what ever.

2. Fish- Love them, but cars come first 

3. Baseball- Not really a hobby, but a way of life.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

#1 - Skydiving
#2 - Fish Keeping
#3 - Music
#4 - Film Making (Video actually but "film" sounds cooler)
#5 - Cars (building, fixing, racing)


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

#1 - Cross-country mountain biking
#2 - The Fishies
#3 - Bass guitar
#4 - Bicycle building / repairing / restoring
#5 - Motorcycling


----------

